# Where to buy gym equipment in Abu Dhabi?



## Abou Diaby (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, I've got a gym in my apartment but its a bit limited, due to a bad back I need to do some bodyweight exercises
Anyone know where I can buy a decent 'Power Tower' (chin up/pull up/dip station) that can take a hefty lump like me? I sold mine prior to heading out and I'm really regretting it now!
Other than this missing item the gym would have all I need so looking to avoid a separate gym membership
Souq doesn't seem to have anything-
Cheers
Mike


----------



## The tourist (Sep 21, 2014)

Dubizzle.com if you haven't tried this


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.dobazaar.com/
they deliver to your house


----------

